# SWF Error #650



## Five0embroidery (Apr 13, 2017)

Can someone advise how to resolve an ERROR #650(USB Drive is Not Ready) code on a SWF embroidery machine. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThreadHeadKev (Aug 3, 2011)

2G or less


----------



## Jflack (May 21, 2011)

I am having the same problem. I contacted SWFcentral in St. Louis.
The tech asked me if I was using windows 10, I told him yes. He told me
that SWF/E-T1501C will not recognize thumb drives that are formatted
in FAT16. That I would have to format them using Windows 7 or Windows XP.
I am going to try that over the weekend.


----------



## Jflack (May 21, 2011)

I was getting the same error. I started using my floppy drive for a while
then went back to trying the usb thumb drive and kept getting the same #650 error

I contacted SWFcentral in St. Louis and talked to there service tech. 1st thing he asked me is If I had formatted the drive using Windows 10, I told him yes. He then told me I would need to format my usb drivesusing Windows 7 or Windows XP. I dug out a laptop that had Windows 7 on it and formatted the drive. I transferred my design to it, then plugged the drive into the usb port on the machine and it worked. 
Hope this will help someone
Jim


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

I think old laptops with XP on them are gradually going to be come worth some money. Practically everyone I know has one stashed somewhere for doomsday issues like the OP.


----------



## ben336 (Jan 30, 2010)

SOLVED



ThreadHeadKev said:


> 2G or less



It can be 4GB
You just need to format it under windows 7 (not windows 10) in FAT mode
An than works fine also with size of 4GB


----------

